# Back to the 80's Mix - 44x



## Muli (17 Mai 2006)

Sind zwar keine 50 Pics, aber da ich hier die Hosen an habe, kommt das jetzt hier rein! SO!   
Finde es passend 


*Mal wieder was für die älteren Semester hier im Board. 

Viel Spaß wünscht Muli


AUDREY LANDERS



 

 

 

 

 




DEBORAH SHELTON



 




EMMA SAMMS



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




HEATHER THOMAS





 

 

 

 

 

 




JUDY LANDERS



 

 

 

 

 

 




MORGAN FAIRCHILD





 

 

 

 

 

 

 




PAMELA SUE MARTIN



 




Credits to tinrul! *​


----------



## Driver (18 Mai 2006)

ein schöner ritt zurück in die 80´s. die pics sind klasse ... vielen dank Muli 
für die angenehme zeitreise in die vergangenheit!


----------



## lurdik (18 Mai 2006)

Klasse post, besonders EMMA SAMMS.


----------



## barnigumble (15 Nov. 2006)

Absolut heisse Frauen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spezi30 (8 März 2007)

schöne Erinnerungen, kannste öfter mal machen. Sehr schön


----------



## elmar668 (17 Jan. 2010)

danke !!!


----------



## candi18 (1 Juni 2010)

Thanks for the 80s ladies!


----------



## fachwerker (24 Juni 2010)

Danke !


----------



## neman64 (24 Juni 2010)

:thx: für den tollen Rückblick in die 80er.


----------



## Weltenbummler (25 Juni 2010)

Ein sehr schöner Foto Mix.


----------



## teethmaker1 (30 Juni 2010)

Es gab und wird auch immer schöne Frauen geben aber die 70iger und 80ziger waren halt doch was besonderes.Danke Muli!!


----------



## Punisher (1 Juli 2010)

wunderschöne Erinnerungen


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (1 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## Spezi30 (4 Sep. 2011)

geiler post. danke auch nochmal für die hinreißende Pamela Sue Martin, gerade in "Höllenfahrt der Poseidon" gesehen


----------



## paauwe (9 Sep. 2011)

Großer Sport! Danke!


----------



## lederlover (28 Sep. 2012)

ich liebe diese Bilder


----------



## koftus89 (1 Okt. 2012)

sehr schön. danke.


----------



## odu (27 Jan. 2013)

ich zähle mich zu diesem älteren semester und genieße diese bilder.
vor allem morgan fairchild bin ich seit jahrzehnten erlegen.


----------

